

Getting Started With Competitor Research - sorbus
http://www.onwardly.com/getting-started-with-competitor-research

======
ekanes
If they use GetSatisfaction or UserVoice, click through to their community. If
they have any traction at all, you'll find a bunch of feature requests, how
popular those requests are and how they responded.

